# Airtel MO settings



## Head Banger (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello,i need Airtel gprs MO settings for W810i.I want to do it manually becoz on messeging at 2567,it says fone not supported.


----------



## Tech$oft (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey if u want airtel mo settings don't sms , don't call customer care but call gprs technical department they will tell u the settings of MO instead of sending.


----------

